# Backfing through exhaust



## nc89240 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok heres my problem. I have a 89 240sx, ka24e, stock. I was not getting any oil pressure so I decided to remove the oil pump to check the alignment marks on the pump. They were off 180 degrees in case anyone wondered. But now the car wont start at all and I am having severe backfires through the exhaust, when it trys t start. I checked for TDC with the timing marks on the crank pulley and the position of number 1 piston, but with the crank pulley at TDC and number one piston at TDC the distrubitor is not pointing at number one on the cap. What the hell have I done wrong. It was running fine, other than the oil pressure issue. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Your oil pump drives your distributor. The marks have to do with distributor timing and nothing to do with oil pressure. It was actually in correctly or the engine would not have run. You need to make sure the crank is on top dead center on the compression stroke rather than the exhaust stroke, then reset the oil pump marks. If you have no oil pressure, you may have a stuck pressure relief valve or a bad pump. Was the pressure actually 0psi? Was the engine making any noise before?


----------

